# questions about uae



## Saif (Jul 31, 2005)

why is that?


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

sharjah, Khor Fakkan, Kalba and Island of Seer bu nuair I only count 4.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Diba is the fifth


----------



## IRNFUTBOL (Sep 25, 2005)

i have a question, why does the UAE claim land that isnt theirs and that it doesnt need?

also, what is that little omani enclave bordering the strait of hormuz? how did it get that way? did the UAE invade and take the area connecting it to oman or what?


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

IRNFUTBOL said:


> i have a question, why does the UAE claim land that isnt theirs and that it doesnt need?
> 
> also, what is that little omani enclave bordering the strait of hormuz? how did it get that way? did the UAE invade and take the area connecting it to oman or what?



YAWN!

go read some history books about your question, or get a phd in middle east studies somewhere, then get back to us...

you just posted that to start a fight, it's in your wording

ld: ld: ld:​


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

IRNFUTBOL said:


> i have a question, why does the UAE claim land that isnt theirs and that it doesnt need?


I supposed that ur Iranian too arent u? We can change the question to "Why does Iran claim land that isnt theirs and that it doesnt need?" 



> also, what is that little omani enclave bordering the strait of hormuz? how did it get that way? did the UAE invade and take the area connecting it to oman or what?


we can say did Oman took hormuz from the UAE?





You remind me of source26, right guys? go mid east have said it :rofl:


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

hahaha we dont claim it we own it. You are the ones who claim


----------



## IRNFUTBOL (Sep 25, 2005)

smussuw said:


> I supposed that ur Iranian too arent u? We can change the question to "Why does Iran claim land that isnt theirs and that it doesnt need?"
> 
> 
> we can say did Oman took hormuz from the UAE?
> ...


well, the UAE claims a lot of land that isnt theirs, with saudi arabia and with iran.

anyway, so oman took that land from the UAE? your confusing me!

who is source26 and y do i remind you of him? im not here very often, its just that its break over here right now and i have nothing to do during the day.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ :weirdo: 

It is ok shayan, this is what democracy is all about, people have different views.

Now can we go back to the main subject, this isnt the place for ruining threads.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well anwer why is there a omani enclave??


----------



## Shohad (May 13, 2005)

smussuw said:


> this is what democracy is all about, people have different views.


And how would you know? :lol: sorry for the little trolling, it's in a good spirit


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ u can figure whether some one is cauzing trouble or just joking.



shayan said:


> well anwer why is there a omani enclave??


Omani and Emirati are the same. Those borders are made up by Britain.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

ow ok.


----------



## IRNFUTBOL (Sep 25, 2005)

smussuw said:


> ^ u can figure whether some one is cauzing trouble or just joking.
> 
> 
> 
> Omani and Emirati are the same. Those borders are made up by Britain.


you still havent answered my question. oman is a different country, i want to know what that little omani enclave is and how it got to be that way. just answer the question, if you cant then have someone else answer it.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

:weirdo:


----------



## IRNFUTBOL (Sep 25, 2005)

^^ how did oman get that little land in the north? who is this smussuw guy, is he even from the UAE? why wont you just answer the question.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Who the hell are you?

are you even literate.

as he already he said, oman has this land as this is where the borders were drawn by the british.

losely based upon tribal affiliations, and general british imerialisms.


----------



## IRNFUTBOL (Sep 25, 2005)

all he said was that the british drew it up, nothing more. and i was wondering why the british would draw up borders like that. 

so it was a tribal thing, thats all he had to say but obviously he couldnt get it through his thick skull.

man are all you guys this rude and stupid? i asked a simple question.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

afcourse he is literate. That was a really stupid question dude.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

your rude and evedently quite stupid.

even an elementry knowlege about brtish imperialism will teach you theat they loved to draw maps, 'divide and concor'.

and freqently gave maps showing different borders to different leaders so that everyone got what they wanted. hence the UAE's largely undefined land borders.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

I had a nother question. Why arent the sheiks wearing crowns??


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

why are we having forumers from no where comming here? :sleepy: 

already banned member perhaps? I smell either Shodan or prsn4life. :|


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Now go and have a go at the americans fot having alaska. and dont take "we bought it from the russians in exchange for a big bottle of vodka", for an answer!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Angry, Angry people!

It was a valid question though, just asked in an offensive and obnocious manor


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

People he just asked something dont get paranoid.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

shayan said:


> I had a nother question. Why arent the sheiks wearing crowns??


Because real life isnt like hollywood.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well every other royal family does, so why not the arabian princes??


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Where does the green on the UAE flag come from?


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

And DUBAI i think you gave a rude anwer. You should learn some manners.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Manners arent learened, they are aquired.

please feel free to highlight the relevent areas.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well aquire some manners because your way of speaking isnt really inviting and can be seen as offensive. (like the hollywood statement) That actually says that i live in a dream world.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

OK, sorry i just write the way thoughts come into my brain. ill try to be more journalistic.

Crowns arent worn by all royal families, the King of Thailand for example.

crowns are normaly worn by leaders seeking to glorify themselves, and solidify the government.

for example the british royal family on wear crowns cerimonialy once or twice a year, as they are stable in there positions. however at the time of the empire they would wear them far more, as they needed to promote the image of the crown, to consolidate and reinfore the rule, establishing a symbol for subjects of the empire to be loyal too.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

That Hollywood (movie industry) is a DREAM world is a well known and undisputed fact. How can that be offensive to anyone?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BTW, Crown is a European Christian thing. No other King or Empirior wore those, unless it was a by-product of the British Empire.

And aren't Iranaians Muslim so they should know the flashing of Gold,wealth and gloryfiing of a person is forbiten in Islam, especially to males? Gee I'm not a muslim and I've learned that.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ they dont consider themselves as muslims.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

AltinD said:


> BTW, Crown is a European Christian thing. No other King or Empirior wore those, unless it was a by-product of the British Empire.
> 
> And aren't Iranaians Muslim so they should know the flashing of Gold,wealth and gloryfiing of a person is forbiten in Islam, especially to males? Gee I'm not a muslim and I've learned that.



Crowns were also worn by pacific islanders, and early anthropologists also found a form of crown was also found being worn by African Kings.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well every persian dinasty had its crowns and that also counts for Turks. Maybe its more a cultural thing


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Turks didn't wear any crown.


----------

